# When to stop puppy food?



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

This may have been asked several times before, sorry, but at what age do I stop feeding puppy food and switch to an adult formula? I've read several articles online that say to switch to adult formula at 6 months of age, Zeus is 5 months now so I figured I'd better start looking into it more. Thanks in advance for any info!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I switch at one year to adult food


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Same here, I switched to adult food when they turned one.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I never feed puppy food - really your own preference!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I always switch at 1 year as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> I never feed puppy food - really your own preference!


Same here.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

My pup is 6.5 months and I plan on switching her to adult food after her 1st heat, which she hasn't had yet.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think one year is best. Since large breed puppy food helps them grow slower due to the joints, and they grow fast in the first year. I've read you can start slowly at 4 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> I think one year is best. Since large breed puppy food helps them grow slower due to the joints, and they grow fast in the first year. I've read you can start slowly at 4 months.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Some large breed puppy food actually makes them grow fast, and there are plenty of adult formulas that have the proper calcium and phos levels for slow growth if you just read up on them.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Some large breed puppy food actually makes them grow fast, and there are plenty of adult formulas that have the proper calcium and phos levels for slow growth if you just read up on them.


That would make sense. I was feeding my boy large breed puppy and he was gaining 5 pounds a week. So I put him on adult and he is gaining 3- 4 pounds. My boy is few pounds shy of 50lbs and he is 4 months old. Or it could be that he just slow growing now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You'd just want to keep track of calcium- that is the level that is most important for GSDs regardless of formula (adult or puppy) it needs to be low (below 1.7% preferably) to encourage slow growth.

My 7 month old is barely 50lbs and LEAN (and I like it that way.  )


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> You'd just want to keep track of calcium- that is the level that is most important for GSDs regardless of formula (adult or puppy) it needs to be low (below 1.7% preferably) to encourage slow growth.
> 
> My 7 month old is barely 50lbs and LEAN (and I like it that way.  )


The kind I feed mine is 1.0%

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

